# Turmeric / Curcumin



## D Bergy

Here is a pretty good summary of the benefits of Turmeric from Dr. Mercola's site.  This is one of my mainstay supplements for Crohn's, and to prevent other diseases.  

It is a source of Iron which is something we are generally trying to increase anyway.

Turmeric’s Beneficial Effects in a Nutshell

    Strengthens and improves digestion 

    * Reduces gas and bloating
    * Assists in the digestion of protein and with rice and bean dishes
    * Improves your body's ability to digest fats
    * Promotes proper metabolism, correcting both excesses and deficiencies
    * Maintains and improves intestinal flora
    * Improves elimination of wastes and toxins

    Supports healthy liver function and detox

    * Turmeric helps increase bile flow making it a liver cleanser that can rejuvenate your liver cells and recharge their capability to break down toxins
    * Helps to prevent alcohol and other toxins from being converted into compounds that may be harmful to your liver
    * Supports formation of healthy tissue

    Purifies your blood 

    * Stimulates formation of new blood tissue
    * Anti-inflammatory: Helps to reduce irritation to tissues characterized by pain, redness, swelling and heat

    Contains curcuminoids that fight cancer, arthritis, and Alzheimer’s 

    * Curcuminoids are potent phytonutrients (plant-based nutrients) that contain powerful antioxidant properties
    * Counteract the damaging effects of free radicals in your body
    * Relieve arthritis pain and stiffness, anti-inflammatory agent
    * Anti-carcinogenic: “Curcumin has been shown to prevent a large of number of cancers in animal studies. Laboratory data indicate that curcumin can inhibit tumor initiation, promotion, invasion, angiogenesis and metastasis.”[1]
    * Supports treatment of Alzheimer’s disease: “Because Alzheimer's disease is caused in part by amyloid-induced inflammation, curcumin has been shown to be effective against Alzheimer's. Clinical trials are in progress at UCLA with curcumin for Alzheimer's.”[2]

For the full article.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ce-Stops-Cancer-Alzheimers-and-Arthritis.aspx

Dan


----------



## daisy_dueller

Stupid question...what the heck is turmeric???


----------



## BWS1982

In most cases, consumers run into it as a spice or food additive, like Ginger or dill, as it is plant based seasoning...but it can be used as a supplement too, like Ginger (and dill weed I believe)...


----------



## D Bergy

Turmeric is a common spice in Indian food.  Curry has quite a bit in it.  It gives Indian food that orange color.  It is in most any grocery store, and also available in capsule form which is how I take it.

Dan


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Turmeric is what helps make hotdog mustard that bright yellow too.

I've incorporated more turmeric, ginger and mild curries into my diet over the last six months and  I feel much better for it (or at least my tastebuds do, LOL).


----------



## daisy_dueller

hmmm...sounds like it's pretty beneficial...must as my GI about that next visit.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Good stuff too!

I have the little jars of the spice mixes which I get from the supermarket. Sprinkle it on fish or chicken or whatever baked in the oven. Mix it in with rice like it was salt and pepper. Comes in a lot of chutneys and pastes and whatnot too,

One of these days I'll venture over to an East Indian store and get the genuine fresh-ground stuff.

I have a doctor from India, and he's actually pretty hip to the idea of diet as a means to good health. All that stuff is good for me he says.


----------



## Mazen

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/conte...00003/art00005;jsessionid=gpct1gqitj3li.alice

Conclusions: The degree of colitis caused by administration of DSS was significantly attenuated by colonic delivery of SLMs of curcumin. Being a nontoxic natural dietary product, curcumin could be useful in the therapeutic strategy for inflammatory bowel disease patients.


----------



## D Bergy

There are a few studies that come to a similar conclusion.  As I also use anecdotal evidence in treatments, I noted that some people are having success using Turmeric in reducing the symptoms of Hidradenitis Suppurativa.  This disease sometimes accompanies Crohn's and is autoimmune in nature also.

Personally, when using it as part of a treatment for Crohn's using only supplements I had to take 1500 mg twice a day of Turmeric and I also took the same amount of Ginger which has similar properties.   I also took a normal dosage of Krill Oil.  This amount reduced my symptoms by approximately 60%.  I never took more than that amount.

If I was doing the same treatment today, I would add a Magnesium Supplement.  Magnesium Citrate to be specific.  Mag Oxide can work as a laxative, which i do not need. 

It was not a perfect treatment, but the difference was noticeable.  No side effects noted.

Dan


----------



## unfot

*turmeric benefits*

Hi there,

Has someone here looked into the claimed turmeric benefits? What are they supposed to be all about?


----------



## fenway1971

I haven't looked into them but since reading this post in Feb, I started taking daily supplements.  I'm feeling great (could be a combo of anything) and continue to take it.


----------



## Mazen

Here are some info on Turmeric and Crohn's:

http://herbalmedicine.suite101.com/article.cfm/crohns_and_ulcerative_colitis_treatmentturmeric

http://www.prohealth.com/library/showarticle.cfm?id=4858&t=CFIDS_FM

Conclusions 

This research is the first evaluation of curcumin and its effects on the MAPKs and NF- B in an experimental model of IBD. In addition to the demonstration that it is able to diminish inflammatory activity in IBD, the Canadian team demonstrated it can reduce NF- B DNA binding activity as well as inhibiting the activation of p38 MAPK antibodies and that the anti-inflammatory effects of curcumin involve a reduction in myeloperoxidase activity, a reduction in the number of infiltrating neutrophils, as well as a reduced expression of the message for IL-1. 

Precisely how curcumin achieves its effects is not clear. It has been shown to possess free radical scavenging (antioxidant) properties in addition to its known effects on the activation of NF- B. Its in vivo effects may well rely on a complementation of these two and other activities. 

Although curcumin has been shown to be safe up to levels as high as 10 percent (100,000 ppm), the researchers showed effectiveness at a concentration as low as 0.25 percent. This dose was well tolerated with no reduction in dietary intake. Further work will help to clarify the optimal dose for this and other models of IBD. 

This research proves that curcumin may prove to be a cheap, well-tolerated, and effective therapy for inflammatory bowel disease. This food ingredient has for generations been regarded as a potent anti-inflammatory within many eastern civilizations. It is equally intriguing that the same agent is a potent antineoplastic agent. It may hold promise for the treatment of IBD in humans. 

Source: July 2003 edition of the American Journal of Physiology––Gastrointestinal and Liver Physiology


----------



## D Bergy

If you go to Google Scholar, and type in Turmeric, you will be busy for a while.  It is one of the most studied spices around.  I took small amounts of Turmeric before I was diagnosed, just for the many health benefits.

Here are a few links I saved.

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/turmeric-000277.htm

http://www.itmonline.org/arts/lox.htm

http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/boils_turmeric.html


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I've been taking Tumeric (or curcumin) capsules every day for about nine months now. I definitely think they help.


----------



## seaofdreams

This may sound a bit silly but if I an unable to find the capsules anywhere, could I fashion my own out of the pure spice and the empty capsules you can get from health stores? I'm really interested in the benefits but I can't seem to find the capsules anywhere.


----------



## unfot

*turmeric benefits*

Heya, what are the claimed turmeric benefits from taking the herb? Is there any information here about the supposed benefits of turmeric?


----------



## D Bergy

Yes, you can make your own capsules.  There are a couple of things to consider when using Turmeric or Curcummin.

Curcumminoids are the stuff in Turmeric that makes it anti-inflammatory.  You can by either Turmeric, which has some Curcumminoids in it, or Curcummin which has more Curcumminoids than regular Turmeric.

You have to really read the label to know what you are getting as far as concentration of Curcumminoids.  One easy way to tell what you are buying, is Curcummin is more expensive than regular Turmeric.

There are many claimed benefits for Turmeric.  I can not even remember them all.
I will list what I remember off hand.

Anti-inflammaory, suppresses the TNF-3 response.

Prevents Cancer for reasons related to the above property.

Antibacterial.

Antiparasitic, especially in tincture form.  Had some personal experience with this.

Improves cellular function and makes it harder for pathogens to break into cell walls.

Prevents Alzheimers.

Relieves joint pain due to its anti-inflammatory effect.

Prevents DNA damage from radiation.

Thins the blood slightly, and improves Cholesterol.

Prevents arterial blockages due to both the anti-inflammatory properties and blood thinning effect.

This is roughly one third of the benefits I have seen.

Turmeric is used by some with Hidradenitis Suppurativa to improve their skin condition.

Dan


----------



## seaofdreams

Thanks for that Dan. I might see if I can get Curcummin capsules online somewhere.


----------



## D Bergy

I order mine on-line from Puritans Pride, most of the time.

Curcummin is better for inflammation, and Turmeric is better for its antibacterial effect.

That is the main difference between the two products.  I use both plus Ginger capsules, as Ginger has similar and yet somewhat different properties.  Ginger also helps absorb vitamins and other supplements.

Krill Oil is the next best supplement I use.  Anti-inflammatory, antibacterial, lowers cholesterol and helps to balance the Omega 6 to Omega 3 ratio.

I would take all of these regardless of whether I had Crohn's or not.


Dan


----------



## BWS1982

I've heard so much about the benefits of anti-inflammatory supplements (many from Bergy) that I think I'd take them if I knew about them just for bodybuilding, had I never had Crohn's but stumbled upon the same info. The premise being that inflammation is actually what micro-tears are when you work out (the soreness, also known as DOMS, in the affected muscles after working out). 

Anabolic steroids function partly by (same as cortico-steroids) reducing and addressing inflammation (damaged muscle fibers) faster than normal, and I know that many supplements claim to help muscles grow faster and more effectively by having that effect on inflamed muscle tissue post-workout...in theory, anything with anti-inflammatory properties would have the same effect, and help hypertrophy as a result when working out for size gains. The difference being this has a triple benefit as I can use it for Crohn's and general health as well (except the thinning of blood is why I can't take aspirin, I'd have to watch that effect).

I should tell some of my gym buddies too, as it seems to have sound reason behind it, and it's probably cheaper than store bought "bodybuilding supplements" that cost several fold what a spice in pill form probably does, plus it's natural and has other benefits.

Bergy's probably a bodybuilder in disguise, he knows too much about supplements and physiology, plus he's got a great ability to give advice...c'mon Bergy, where's the rest of that picture at?


----------



## D Bergy

You would be sorely disappointed, as I have no super buff physique.

I am in pretty good shape from physical work, such as cutting and splitting firewood, etc, but I am not disciplined enough to be  body builder.

I know about supplements that can help my wife or myself with respect to general health or specifically for our respective diseases, but there are a lot more I do not know anything about.

I also research alternative treatments, once I discovered they were not all bogus.  It will take a lifetime to sort through all of that stuff.

Dan


----------



## Hope

Hi D Bergy!  I have actually purchased a bottle of Turmeric capsules yesterday!  The brand I got is "NewChapter-Tumeric Force (dual extracted Turmeric).  I wanted to start to take them, but I am a little hesitant as I have abscesses and I wonder if it is ok to take Turmeric while dealing with abdominal abscesses? Do you know anything about that?


----------



## DanSJVDavis

I just ordered a bottle of Boswellin (from the Boswellia Serrata Frankincense) and Curcumin pills and a Boswellia tincture.  I'll let you know how it goes when I start it.

http://www.herbalremedies.com/boswellin.html

I started looking up Frankincense because I read it had anti-inflammatory properties and helped the digestion and helped with gas, but found an article on Wiki saying it's been looked at as a possible treatment for Crohn's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankincense

I'm gonna give it a shot, since both are in the same pill.


----------



## BWS1982

Well, Frankincense and Myrrh were "linked" to the first coming of Christ....maybe there's something to it, Dan.


----------



## D Bergy

Since Turmeric is antibacterial and is present in some food anyway, I do not see any reason you could not use it.

If you are loosing lots of blood or on a blood thinner such as Coumadin, then you may not want to take high doses of Turmeric since it has a slight blood thinning effect.

If you have any questions about it, please consult your doctor.  Especially if you are taking any blood thinners.

Dan


----------



## Mazen

On my bottle of Turmeric from Nature's Way, they mention not to take it if you have stomach ulcers or gallbladder disease


----------



## shazamataz

I went and looked for tumeric in the health shop today - it was nearly $50 new zealand dollars for 60 tablets!!!!!!!

I am already spending nearly $3 a day on supplements and it's getting expensive on a low income!!!  

I am going to check with a naturopath in a couple of weeks before splurging any more!


----------



## D Bergy

How much is the regular Turmeric spice in the grocery store?  This is normally a cheap supplement.   It is all the same whether you get capsules or just plain Turmeric off of the shelf.

Dan


----------



## DMS

I just read in August '09 Redbook that when you mix turmeric with Black pepper our body can absorb it 2000 times better.  (page 66 if anyone wants to check it out)
I guess the question is how reliable is Redbook???


----------



## Mark33180

I looked at a few stores and i can't find it, anyone have a good link thats not too expensive?


----------



## DanSJVDavis

Well, that Herbal Remedies site I posted isn't too bad on the cost.  We get most of our alternative med stuff there.

http://www.herbalremedies.com/turmeric.html


----------



## saidinstouch

http://www.iherb.com/Turmeric-Curcumin Iherb is a site I have used to purchase my calcium and l-glutamine supplements.  Shipping is cheap (I think $4 for standard and $6 for two day which is good since my calcium is pretty heavy bottles so flat rate is great) and usually fairly quick as well.  They offer a $5 discount for first time orders as well that you can search the web for.  I'm sure I have an offer code that would get me $5 off a future order if you used my code, but I have no clue where its at and the money isn't why I use the site anyway.

If you like what you see though, be sure to search for iherb coupons in google to get some extra nice savings.  Their rates are also fairly competitive from what I have seen.


----------



## shazamataz

So, Dan, do you think one can just eat normal Turmeric for the same effect? Surely they do something to the stuff in the capsules? Potentiate it or something?

Also I am in New Zealand, so no use getting stuff from US websites, but i will look online for options here.

Dan, by the way, U know anything about DHEA????

thanks
Shaz :Flower:


----------



## D Bergy

I have heard of DHEA but that is about it.  I will look into it.

Turmeric is the same in or out of a capsule.  Curcummin on the other hand is the active ingredient that is available in capsules.  That does cost more than plain Jane Turmeric.

Dan


----------



## D Bergy

I ripped this directly from a Lyme site.  Lots of Lymies have big time joint pain from the bacteria.  

This is from a guy from a company I have not heard of before, so I am not endorsing his products.  But if what he says is close to truthful, it could really improve the effectiveness of Curcumin, as absorption is a problem even in normal people, much less people with crohn's.

The link to the E-book is packed with studies done on Turmeric, Curcumin.  I have not read much of it yet, but once you get past the references, there appears to be a lot of good information.

I will be busy reading for a while.

Dan



Hi, I am Blake, the contact for Longvida curcumin.

Please note that since it is a dietary supplement I need to adhere to FDA guidelines in talking about anything to do with diseases.

In any case, I can try to help with some resources. A new website with a lot of information should be up within a couple weeks.

Below is some info going into the website:

"Ask 'What If?' About Curcumin

Curcumin, the active compound from turmeric spice, is a superstar in the lab for the promotion of cognitive and general health.

But there is a catch. A critical concentration of curcumin needs to reach the bloodstream.

It is not about how much curcumin is consumed, it is about how much is absorbed into the bloodstream.

Years ago, one elite group of university neuroscientists in Los Angeles started asking ‘what if’ about curcumin.

What if we can get curcumin absorbed into the bloodstream and target tissues at the necessary concentrations?

In a major breakthrough, they observed that one proprietary formula—out of hundreds that were tried—absorbed to unequaled high blood and tissue levels.

But bioavailability was not the end goal. They were able to observe anti-aging and cognitive-promoting influence at low, manageable doses.*

And now, we are closer to understanding 'What if' than ever before."

"Research Summary

Data in clinical and preclinical trials strongly supports Longvida’s safety and potential for effectiveness for supporting general and specific health areas, including cognition.*

What research is behind it? Human and in vivo data on Longvida™ includes the following results:

• Curcumin from Longvida™ penetrates the bloodstream and the brain, and is one of the first to reach target concentrations in the body.*

• Longvida™ may significantly support cognition, memory, and general health.*

• Longvida™ reaches plasma at least 65 times better than generic curcumin.* (5,13,17)

A tremendous amount of research was dedicated to the discovery of SLCP™ Technology and the Longvida™ Quality Control systems.

Customer Feedback also supports the effects of Longvida™ Optimized Curcumin."

Let me know if you have any specific questions. I am happy to reply to anyone who wants to email me. I also receive the emails going to info.longvida.com.

To my knowledge curcumin/Longvida has not been studied in clinical studies for LD, however we do know a lot about how curcumin from Longvida absorbs and what blood levels are required to do certain things.

It is currently in multiple clinical studies involving joint, cognitive, cellular/genetic and other health issues.

You may also find info on google written by people who take Longvida. Longvida has taken about 10 years to develop at a major university, and trial and error of close to 200 formulas in bioavailability models.

It has not been 'officially' launched on the market but among the >1000 people taking it (mainly for cognitive and joint issues) we have received a surprising amount of positive feedback.

Another good resource on curcumin is a free pdf book (500 pages) that reviews the research on curcumin: http://mccormickscienceinstitute.org/assets/Aggarwal_book.pdf

you can Search this pdf for specific terms.. note it was written a couple years ago and there has been a bit published since then.

Pubmed.com as always is a good source. I will try to check back here often but again feel free to email me as well and I will do my best to answer your questions... Thanks,

I should also add the necessary disclaimer.. sorry I need to play by the rules [Smile] * These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. These products are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease. Please consult your healthcare practitioner before taking any medication or health supplements.


----------



## fenway1971

I get all my supplements and vitamins from Puritans Pride.  www.puritans.com

They usually have good sales and beat my local pharmacy's prices.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

The one thing I've noticed about Tumeric/Curcumin capsules is that softgels tend to "melt" because of the properties of the main ingredient. I had one jar with oily residue at the bottom with a gelatineous mass of fused capsules. I won't mention the brand.

Look for Tumeric/Curcumin in standard celluose or vegi-caps.


----------



## Mazen

The ones I'm taking from Nature's way are tablets. I don't know if capsules are better absorbed!


----------



## seaofdreams

I just picked up some tumeric capsules to try out, a little bit pricey though at $30 Australian for 30 pills but they're practitioner strength [crosses fingers]


----------



## bestcrystal

Turmeric is a spice that is widely used in India. I read from http://organicindia.mercola.com/herbal-supplements/turmeric.aspx that it has a lot of health benefits, though. They even say that it's best if you'll take supplements.


----------



## mreyn

CROHNSDAD.COM mentions the ones he used ... long page, but scroll towards the bottom and he mentions the specific curcumin and boswellia to use... and also ldn (or naltrexone to make your own ldn)


----------



## David

I've been on 1500mg of tumeric for Lymphocytic Colitis for about a month now and definitely feel like it's helping.  If it continues I may try some of the straight curcumin soon.


----------



## David

I've been researching Turmeric a bit.  One interesting thing they've found is it can chelate iron and copper.  I just wonder if it also chelates aluminum considering aluminum's possible role in IBD.


----------



## D Bergy

It would be nice to get rid of those bad metals.  I am not sure of what it chelates out of the body

Dan


----------



## sid

We use turmeric extensively...we end up having it atleast 2- to 3 times daily with your daily food. But it should be remmebered turmeric is what is the poweder form and has different benefits from Curcumin ( the actual roots from which turmeric is made).

For Crohns patient any day Curcumin is better. turmeric has many benefits but its main benefit is in the form of a natural antiseptic..it is the best antiseptic available. we also use it when very tired or injured ..simply mixing it in hot milk.


----------



## Ozboz

Hey guys im a bit confused here i checked out curcumin and tumeric capsules and there 2 different bottles so which ones should i get and what is a good one out of the 2 the ones I was looking at are from here:

http://www.puritanspride.com.au/cur..._-"curcumin"&gclid=CNO55bqT4bICFZBUpgodtTIAUQ

Also if anyone in Australia wants might be good for them to get them from here


----------



## SarahD

A heads up for those in the UK (or anyone with access to Channel 4 or 4OD), the Food Hospital is on tomorrow evening (8pm, Weds 2nd Oct) and is featuring a bit about tumeric and it's potential benefits in bowel cancer.


----------



## Trish22

Went into my local healths shop today,I am in the UK Holland and Barratt first and asked for Curcumin,they said did not sell it at that branch,so went to the one few hundred yards away which is called Revital a chain of really good health shops,but a bit pricey,I asked for Curcumin and they sold it,but it was £29.95 for a months course,she did say it was a particularly good one and very popular,I don't mind paying that,but my question is Can I take it if I am on azathioprine 100 mg daily as this is  a immunosuppressant,and can it be taken with immunosuppressants,Anyone on the site that takes it as we'll as any of the immunosuppressants,also Does it make you go to the toilet a lot more as some herbal remedies do,as it is an antioxidant,with Crohns I find hat a lot of herbal remedies just don't suit me,as they tend to go straight through me.
Any answers will be greatly received
Thanks


----------



## D Bergy

Hello Ozboz

The better of the two is the curcumin turmeric formula. It has 50 mg of curcuminoid extracts.  If you click on the product and scroll down it shows the formulation. I have used that brand before. 

Trisha, it is difficult to say if turmeric or curcumin will agree with you or not. We all are different.  There is no particular reason you could not take either with an immune suppressant. But if anyone takes blood thinners you should check with your doctor.
They do thin the blood slightly or more accurately makes it more slippery. 

Either should be taken with some fats. It is a fat soluble supplement. I often take mine with a spoon full of coconut oil. 

Dan


----------



## Ozboz

Dan thats exactly what I do but I take the extra virgin coconut oil and mine is really thick do you just eat it or melt it down as i just swallow it straight from the jar without melting it as the weather warms up here in oz it gets softer and softer I noticed and also is the 50mg enough as I read you mentioned we need 1500mg of tumeric daily thanks for the help dan.


----------



## D Bergy

I do not know the optimal dose of turmeric or curcumin. 
That is the problem with supplements is there are no reliable stats on how much you need for any given conditions. 

I have used as much as 3000 mg of turmeric a day, in addition to 3000 mg of ginger which is similar in some respects. I was in flare and it did go away but that is not all I did. 

Now I take 1000 mg of 95 percent curcumin and 1000 mg of ginger.  I think that is enough for my current condition.  I also take other anti inflammatory supplements so that is a factor also. 

I just shovel that hard old coconut oil right out of the jar and let it melt in my mouth. 

Dan


----------



## Ozboz

yeah thats how I take the coconut oil I'm in a horrible flare righ noe in pain like theres no tommorow and heaps of weid dark green and creamy cloured mucus I want to try and avoid steroids or any other pharmaceuticals at all cost as it takes a horrible toll on my body I have gone back to the scd intro diet and will be taking as much tumeric and ginger supplements as i can can you give me a good brand of ginger capsules to take.

I also found this ginger/tumeric supplement for those intrsted

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-Bottle...0-Capsules-FREE-ACAI-/290773582581#vi-content


----------



## D Bergy

I do not think there is great deal of difference in ginger capsules.  I buy mine from Swansons.  

I use the Jarrows Formula of curcumin but it is pretty expensive. I get that from Swansons also. 

I don't know if this would pull you out of flare.  There can be certain pathogens involved in mine.  I have found three different ones that have caused mine. Eliminating them is not always easy. 

Keep us informed on your results. 

Dan


----------



## sid

Hi friends,

Just wanted to tell you all who want to use turmeric/curumin for crohn's/UC/IBD or any other reason..please make sure yu do not take it alone..what I mean is take it with other spices..or in a form of curry after cooking it. I just had a meeing with my ayurveda doctor and he says it is very powerful and should not be taken alone or there will be to much of drying effect on the body. Raw turmeric can be taken in small quantities if wounded in some kind of accident for immediate relief from pain and burning effect of the wounds...or can be applied directly on the wound as an antiseptic and relief from burning sensation. Hope this helps.TC


----------



## sid

shazamataz said:


> So, Dan, do you think one can just eat normal Turmeric for the same effect? Surely they do something to the stuff in the capsules? Potentiate it or something?
> 
> Also I am in New Zealand, so no use getting stuff from US websites, but i will look online for options here.
> 
> Dan, by the way, U know anything about DHEA????
> 
> thanks
> Shaz :Flower:


include turmerci in your food....cook fish curry or vegetable curry at home with lot of turmeric and cumin seeds in it. I would suggest do not go for pills when you have nature to assist you.


----------



## D Bergy

The Turmeric capsules I buy are not any different than Turmeric in the store.  Some spices are now irradiated which likely changes the properties of the spice to some degree. 

There are capsules that have Turmeric with Piperene to help absorption but most do not. 

The stuff in the store is not any different than the stuff in capsules.  I just do not care for the taste of Turmeric, so I use capsules.  I do also use curcumin, which is not available anywhere else but as a supplement

In case anyone has any doubt about why these easily obtained supplements are either super expensive or totally unavailable in meaningfull amounts on some countries, it is because of the increased regulation. 

The very same regulation that is being pushed for in the US. 
Don't be fooled into thinking the government is trying to protect you.  The drug lobby is trying to protect themselves from cheap competition. 

Dan


----------



## SidS

I am, Indian and my mom has Tumeric powder, can I mix that with green tea? Will it still be beneficial? Or should I go the capsule route?


----------



## D Bergy

However you take it should not matter,  but I agree it should always be taken with food or in your food. 

Dan


----------



## bobisacrohny

India cooks with it because from my understanding is they had a bad disease problem.  Does anyone know where I can get a healthy pill blanks so I can make my own pills as you you buy this at the grocery.  I am also thinking it should only be taken with food. I always wonder about digesting stuff that doesn't need refrigeration.  What are the thoughts about this???


----------



## sid

bobisacrohny said:


> *India cooks with it because from my understanding is they had a bad disease problem.*  Does anyone know where I can get a healthy pill blanks so I can make my own pills as you you buy this at the grocery.  I am also thinking it should only be taken with food. I always wonder about digesting stuff that doesn't need refrigeration.  What are the thoughts about this???


LOL..you must be kidding. Ok let me try....India cooks with it because that is one of the primary spices in India. majority of the indians do not even know that turmeric can actually help in curing deseases...still they use it in 9 out of ten dsihes..which infact keeps them cancer free(funny oart is they dont even know it ) All they know is that our ancestors have been using this spice since vedic age which gives the food colour and a specific aroma. BTW it should be noted that our ancestors already knew the benefits of turmeric and have all written in the ayurvedic medicine text books thousand of years ago.


----------



## bobisacrohny

Sid have you used the spice regularly being from India and think it has helped you?  Do you know anyone that has Crohn's and has always used it in cooking?


----------



## sid

bobisacrohny said:


> Sid have you used the spice regularly being from India and think it has helped you?  Do you know anyone that has Crohn's and has always used it in cooking?


Yes I have always used ita lot. infact its my mom who cooks the food and she regularly uses turmeric in most of the dishes...just like any other woman here does. I am not sure if turmeric specifically has helped me. If Turmeric could cure or prevent crohns I wouldnt have got it at the first place considering the amount of turmeric we use. But yes, turmeric undoubtedly is a great anti-iflammatory..whenever someone is inured, the first thing done is we give him/her a glass of milk with turmeric powder which is supposed to ease the inflammation and pain...but turmeric is best used as a natural antiseptic. There is nothing better than that. 

answer fior the second part is that Honestly i dont know many people wuith crohns in india..its very rare out here...it might be because of our diet, our lifestyle, adequate sunlight (vit D) or may be even turmeric.


----------



## bobisacrohny

Sounds to me that Crohn's maybe something that causes the inflammation that is really not understood and turmeric can help decrease the inflammation once it sets in?


----------



## BayAreaChronie

Keep being told by my GI and 2nd opinions that we should not take Tumeric/Curucmin or Boswellia if you are on Biologics as they may reduce their efficiency.


----------



## Sparkle2012

I just had nutritional blood (finger stick) testing done at a healthfood store.  That was amazing and well worth the money.  We sat together and viewed my red blood cells and discussed other things appearing in the blood such as candida, liver stress markers, uric acid, blood cells overlapping, donut shaped blood cells, smallish blood cells.  Amazing.  It all supported what I already knew - basically B12 deficiency, iron deficiency, protein metabolism issues...etc.  And they advised supplements to assist with these issues but were not pushy about it.  They did highly recommend the circumin tablets however for several of my issues.

I have been having joint problems since starting Pentasa which is discouraging when i don't have Crohns symptoms which is why the Pentasa.  Some days it's reallly painful and it's all over my body which makes me feel it is rheumatoid ... if indeed arthritis. It started after a regime of Entacort and later Pentasa.  Appeared overnight.  Same thing happened to my mom when she took antinflammatory drugs and this needs to be studied!!!   I realize that uric acid in the blood can be a sign of gout.  Based upon this stick test, I will pursue with my doc for more testing.   In speaking with one of the employees, we discussed the benefits of circumin which are many - one of them is helping with pain from inflammation. Another is metabolizing proteins, balancing bowel flora, prevention of alzheimers, reduction of cholesterol. This person also happened to have Crohns....and he is only using Circumin and one other supplement - no medicine - and he has no Crohns symptoms and stopped having joint pain with the supplement.  He indicated to me if he used nothing else = Crohns or no - he would take Circumin.  It was expensive $45....i'm sure online is cheaper.  I took some today for the first time and the pain in my joints is lessened.  I'm going to keep it up since it is merely the active ingredient of the turmeric spice....I read that the only interaction is that it thins the blood some so don't use it if you have blood thinners in your regime.  I personally have a prothrombin inherited gene so blood thinning is helpful to me.  If you have surgery, you need to come off it two weeks prior.


----------



## mreyn

Crohnsdad has curcumin... a certain type on his site. My question is... can someone  who is on remicade use it?


----------



## bobisacrohny

I wonder what the manufacturer says about mixing the two?


----------



## bobisacrohny

What about Ginger root too?


----------



## zoeythecat

D Bergy said:


> Here is a pretty good summary of the benefits of Turmeric from Dr. Mercola's site.  This is one of my mainstay supplements for Crohn's, and to prevent other diseases.
> 
> It is a source of Iron which is something we are generally trying to increase anyway.
> 
> Turmeric’s Beneficial Effects in a Nutshell
> 
> Strengthens and improves digestion
> 
> * Reduces gas and bloating
> * Assists in the digestion of protein and with rice and bean dishes
> * Improves your body's ability to digest fats
> * Promotes proper metabolism, correcting both excesses and deficiencies
> * Maintains and improves intestinal flora
> * Improves elimination of wastes and toxins
> 
> Supports healthy liver function and detox
> 
> * Turmeric helps increase bile flow making it a liver cleanser that can rejuvenate your liver cells and recharge their capability to break down toxins
> * Helps to prevent alcohol and other toxins from being converted into compounds that may be harmful to your liver
> * Supports formation of healthy tissue
> 
> Purifies your blood
> 
> * Stimulates formation of new blood tissue
> * Anti-inflammatory: Helps to reduce irritation to tissues characterized by pain, redness, swelling and heat
> 
> Contains curcuminoids that fight cancer, arthritis, and Alzheimer’s
> 
> * Curcuminoids are potent phytonutrients (plant-based nutrients) that contain powerful antioxidant properties
> * Counteract the damaging effects of free radicals in your body
> * Relieve arthritis pain and stiffness, anti-inflammatory agent
> * Anti-carcinogenic: “Curcumin has been shown to prevent a large of number of cancers in animal studies. Laboratory data indicate that curcumin can inhibit tumor initiation, promotion, invasion, angiogenesis and metastasis.”[1]
> * Supports treatment of Alzheimer’s disease: “Because Alzheimer's disease is caused in part by amyloid-induced inflammation, curcumin has been shown to be effective against Alzheimer's. Clinical trials are in progress at UCLA with curcumin for Alzheimer's.”[2]
> 
> For the full article.
> 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ce-Stops-Cancer-Alzheimers-and-Arthritis.aspx
> 
> Dan


Thank you so much for this post!!! I have heard of the benefits of turmeric, and I recently tried to make black beans and rice in the slow cooker with turmeric in it... I have never tolerated rice at all as it has always been the #1 thing that messes up my condition, but I love black beans and rice... and guess what?  When I used the turmeric I had no problem with it whatsoever!  After reading your post I am going to be using turmeric a lot more to see what happens... Also, I was really interested in what you said about the reduced cancer risk from using it, as I also have a family history of colon cancer and having crohn's puts you at increased risk as well ( my doctor wants to take my colon out just to eliminate the risk of cancer even though my crohn's symptoms are minimal most of the time, but I won't do it... wearing a bag around isn't conductive to my active lifestyle).


----------



## D Bergy

The best way to find the research on colon cancer and Turmeric is to go to Google Scholar and put in the search of colon cancer Turmeric.

There will be plenty of material for you to read.

Not to change the subject but I have been taking L Glutamine lately and it sure seems to have a soothing effect on the intestinal tract.  Slows it down quite a bit.  Too much for my wife.  It has given her constipation.

Just another thing you might want to look into.

Dan


----------



## zoeythecat

I have been using L-glutamine as well... it does help sooth an irritable gut, and it actually has been recommended by some doctors for Crohn's and colitis.  It can cause some to get constipated though.  I will definitely check out google scholar... thanks again!


----------



## samman

DMS said:


> I just read in August '09 Redbook that when you mix turmeric with Black pepper our body can absorb it 2000 times better.  (page 66 if anyone wants to check it out)
> I guess the question is how reliable is Redbook???


Just to clarify I think it is 20x better = 2000% increase with bioperene.


----------



## Ozboz

I take turmeric in capsules do you know how much pepper is actually needed to activate it


----------



## OlegSh

Ozboz said:


> I take turmeric in capsules do you know how much pepper is actually needed to activate it


Curcumin with no peper and CBD\THC have good effect to cure SIBO


----------



## Scipio

Recently published research shows that curcumin shows no benefit over placebo:

https://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/acs.jmedchem.6b00975

Excerpt:

"The likely false activity of curcumin in vitro and in vivo has resulted in >120 clinical trials of curcuminoids against several diseases. No doubleblinded, placebo controlled clinical trial of curcumin has been successful."


----------



## Bufford

I have not tried the capsules, but I have had good success with taking a teaspoon of Tumeric mixed into a glass of cold water from the seasoning section of the grocery store for a fraction of the price of the pill form.


----------



## aypues

Curcumin was definitely bad for me. I was having constant pain on it and had to discontinue before a double balloon procedure and felt immediately better off it!!


----------

